# Outoor Skunk enclosure



## eubankclare (Jul 23, 2007)

Now my outdoor enclosure for Pippa is neally ready im wondering what substrate you all use for your skunks.
My enclosure is a wooden dog run type enclosure, it has been made by us so we could use thicker, stronger wood and wire mesh. 
Its bed has a wooden floor and is at one end and run attached. The run is sat on concreate flag base and is going to have a foot of subtrate on top of that in the run section, just dont know what to use??


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

How about bark chips and compost/earth? It will attract bugs that can be dug around for? You can always reuse it as mulch for the garden when it needs changing? Mine have a concrete floor, with a softer area that Lavender is digging out for me so I can pour in some new concrete at some point...


----------



## eubankclare (Jul 23, 2007)

lol thanks for that, i was thinking bark and soil/compost. Also that gives a good base for when i throw worms in for her to dig around :2thumb:


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

Mine love digging in the garden - they make do with plant troughs in the garage. Lavender is great at finding flower bulbs for me :blush:


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm having an outdoor enclosure as well! We will have to have a "Skunk enclosure pics" thread 

In Tesco they had those shell sandpits for £7.99 for the base and lid. I'm planning on having these filled with sand or soil or something to dig in, then I could hide things in this whilst keeping the main enclosure as clean as possible. So it will have a concrete floor which I can hose down. For now though I just have a 30' x 7' concrete base in my garden, looks great!  

I'd like to see what other people keep their skunks in. I tried leaving mine out the other day...mistake.  But they were just excited I suppose! + Having a lino floor wasn't the best thing for them! They ripped it up and they were only in there like an hour?! And pooped everywhere...i obviously chose the wrong corner for the tray! Today I bought a big hutch for them at night...gonna put it up in a bit and see if they likey! 

Jazz


----------



## eubankclare (Jul 23, 2007)

hey guys just letting you know the enclosure is up and the outdoor run has been filled with bark. Pippa has been in 30min now and seems to be enjoying exploring - Pics soon


----------

